# 1600 ISO photos



## KmH (Jun 20, 2014)

Nikon's 1st entry-level DSLR was the D50.
The D50 was only made from June 2005 until November 2006.
It is a 6.1 MP camera that has a CCD type image sensor.

Everyone _knows_ that CMOS is so much better for ISO performance and that a CCD camera they stopped making 7 1/2 years ago can't possibly make decent to good photos at ISO 1600.

These photos were all made at _*ISO 1600*_  - the maximum ISO a D50 has - 1 at f/4, the rest at f/2.8.
None of the photos have had post process noise reduction applied.

All the photos were made with this lens that Nikon stopped making in 1997 - http://www.kenrockwell.com/nikon/images1/80-200mm-f28-d/80-200mm-f28-d-950.jpg

All were made at 80 mm,  except photo #4 that was made at 200 mm.
Note the shutter speeds are pretty much at the limit for hand holding and the photos were made from row 37 of 40 up in the stands.

1.
1/250. Mixed lighting (sky/mercury vapor track lights). The camera WB was set for the mercury vapor so the track/car colors are correct.
Pace lap 360 cu in Sprint Cars- so I could get the hall of fame, luxury suites, and the cars together. (Knoxville, Iowa - Knoxville Raceway - Sprint Car Capital of the World! )






2.
1/250 





3.
f/4 1/320. My kind of paint job (flames). My helmets have had flames painted on them for 20 years.





4.
1/200 200 mm. He had a minor crash into the ouside wall on the front straight. His right front suspension is damaged.





5.
The rest are all at 1/200. AMA motorcycles sequence - start, turn 1, and turn 2.





6.





7.





8.





9.


----------



## Designer (Jun 21, 2014)

Thanks, Keith!  This has illustrated your point perfectly!


----------



## KmH (Jun 21, 2014)

The D50 has long had a really good reputation for a camera of that era.
The D50 also has Nikon's AF motor and screw-drive system, and has a top LCD (Control Panel).
The D50 does _not_ have a second command wheel like the D70, D70x, D80, and D90.


----------



## pixmedic (Jun 21, 2014)

i've always maintained that there's nothing wrong with shooting older gear. 
my "go to" gear when i just want to go shoot something for myself, or simple portraits, is_* still *_my
D200, 35-70 f/2.8 AF, and sb24/sb28 flashes.  (the D200 has been one of my favorite cameras since it came out)
(I _*had *_a pair of D100's and a D50 as well, but I kinda gave those away)


----------



## Monday (Jun 21, 2014)

pixmedic said:


> i've always maintained that there's nothing wrong with shooting older gear.
> my "go to" gear when i just want to go shoot something for myself, or simple portraits, is_* still *_my
> D200, 35-70 f/2.8 AF, and sb24/sb28 flashes.  (the D200 has been one of my favorite cameras since it came out)
> (I _*had *_a pair of D100's and a D50 as well, but I kinda gave those away)
> ...



This man has a good point  When I was upgrading I was going to trade in my older body for some cash but decided to keep my d300. It was tough decision at the time cause there was a lense I was eyeing. Regardless I decided to hold off and save for the lense and keep my d300. I love that body and find myself still using it a ton with my fx lenses. Its nice having a nice body I dont baby as much as my d800 and encourages me to take it out and about more


----------



## Mashburn (Jun 28, 2014)

I'm going to shut up with complaing at shooting at higher ISO from now on. Really good pictures. and great job at capturing the car moving in motion.


----------



## Braineack (Jun 28, 2014)

Mashburn said:


> I'm going to shut up with complaing at shooting at higher ISO from now on. Really good pictures. and great job at capturing the car moving in motion.



I was shooting ISO 4000 today...with flash.


----------



## Mashburn (Jun 28, 2014)

Braineack said:


> Mashburn said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to shut up with complaing at shooting at higher ISO from now on. Really good pictures. and great job at capturing the car moving in motion.
> ...


dag nam. 

LOL, right now I need my baby steps. if I shot up there I would freak. Because just two days ago I thought 500 was nuts to shoot at.


----------

